# I think I'm developing a man-crush on Elon Musk...



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Mars Man is starting to pluck at my patriotic heart strings.

According to Business Insider, Elon Musk has declared that Tesla will be leaving California for greener pastures, likely off to Nevada and/or even Texas!

Tweets from Musk include:


> Frankly, this is the final straw. Tesla will now move its HQ and future programs to Texas/Nevada immediately. If we even retain Fremont manufacturing activity at all, it will be dependen on how Tesla is treated in the future. Tesla is the last carmaker left in CA.
> 
> Tesla is filing a lawsuit against Alameda County immediately. The unelected & ignorant "Interim Health Officer" of Alameda is acting contrary to the Governor, the President, our Constitutional freedoms & just plain common sense!


He also said the following, according to the article:


> "Frankly, I would call it forcible imprisoning of people in their homes against all of, their constitutional rights, in my opinion," he said on a conference call. "It's breaking people's freedoms in ways that are horrible and wrong and not why they came to America or built this country. What the *. Excuse me. Outrage. Outrage."
> 
> "If somebody wants to stay in their house, that's great and they should be able to," he continued. "But to say they cannot leave their house and that they will be arrested if they do, *that's fascist. That is not democratic - this is not freedom. Give people back their goddamn freedom."*


Source: Elon Musk says Tesla will 'immediately' leave California after coronavirus shutdowns forced the company to close its main car factory


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Hey @Kauboy

Maybe after the gubment gives me millions and millions of your tax dollars and I become a billionaire and then I say some Patriotic shit, will you man-crush on me too!

:vs_whistle:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

IMO he is a fraud for the most part. Should he pack up and move out of CA, I may give him a second look . He might be changing. Or he just found another way to milk the system? time will tell.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

True enough, actions speak louder than words.
@Slippy, when you develop a rocket with the promise to put my ass on Mars, I'll get starry eyes for you too.
:vs_OMG:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sas thinks Slippy is handsome, KAuboy, a man's man, is developing a man-crush on Musk. Slippy is campaigning for Kauboy's affection.

I'm beginning to be worried about some of our members.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Oh Good Lord, the world is doomed.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I would like to see any high tech business that actually makes something leave CA. In fact that would apply to any company that makes a physical product. Relocate and hire new people from the place you move to.


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

I think he is going to have a conundrum, Only Liberal States that have tyrannical govts. have legalized Pot ?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Demitri.14 said:


> I think he is going to have a conundrum, Only Liberal States that have tyrannical govts. have legalized Pot ?


 Won't madder to him. People with his kind of cash smoke all the pot they want in NV and TX. Willie Nelson.....


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Denton said:


> Sas thinks Slippy is handsome, KAuboy, a man's man, is developing a man-crush on Musk. Slippy is campaigning for Kauboy's affection.
> 
> I'm beginning to be worried about some of our members.


Yeah, that whole Squatch rubber band goat balls thing has me shaking my head trying to get the mental image out of my brain. I think all this kinky ass shit is another symptom of the China bug. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## NKAWTG (Feb 14, 2017)

I've been following his tweets, he's been speaking out against the shutdown for some time.
Though he's still an ardent "climate change" believer, he may have been Red Pilled...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

NKAWTG said:


> I've been following his tweets, he's been speaking out against the shutdown for some time.
> Though he's still an ardent "climate change" believer, he may have been Red Pilled...


 More like it just plays well for him right now to alter his profile a little. After all he has not done anything yet.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

My man-crush continues...


> "Elon Musk announced on Monday he will reopen the plant and said he will be there when it opens.
> Musk told reporters if anyone at the plant gets arrested he wants it to be him."


Source: https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/20...mont-tesla-plant-dares-alameda-county-arrest/

They won't dare.
A billionaire with the funds and ego to smash any state's DA into smithereens will never see the inside of a jail cell over this unconstitutional shutdown. They can't risk the curtain being pulled down.

But oh... how I wish they would try.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Somehow I missed this...

Elon Musk tweeted on Sunday, the 17th:


> "Take the red pill"


And set the Twitter-verse on FIRE!!!

Libs everywhere are trying to decide whether to sell their Teslas, how to get Musk fired, how to ruin him for life. They are desperately trying to tie this to racism, any kind of bigotry, and every alt-right motivation possible.

Then, on the 19th, he shot out these two:


> "More fun, less shun!"
> and
> "Cancel Cancel Culture!"


No apologies, no backing down.

My one-way bro-mance continues...
:vs_blush:


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I'm reviving my own old thread. "Arise, my beautiful creation. ARISE!!!"

Elon has once again set the digital world on fire.
One of my favorite African-Americans bought 9.2% of Twitter after making a few comments on the platform asking if folks thought it should be a platform for free speech, and if the platform was holding up to that idea.
He now owns ~4x more shares than the CEO of the company.

Following the public notice of his purchase, the lib tears began to flow. They're shaking in their boots at the idea that a platform dedicated to communication with words might actually instill some semblance of free speech.
Now Elon is taking a position on the board of Twitter.








The CEO of Twitter just welcomed Elon Musk to their board of directors and Elon said there will be "significant improvements to Twitter in coming months" 🎉


This is absolutely so much fun to watch.




notthebee.com





I can't wait to see where this goes.
He'll either continue the status quo, sell his stock for a BILLION DOLLAR profit and walk away, or slap his big slab of stock ownership on the table and start making changes.
I'm giddy with hope.


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

I agree, this is going to be fun to watch.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

As part of Musk's conditions to join the board of Twitter, he signed an agreement that he would not be able to purchase more than 14.9% of the company's stock while he served on the board, or for 90 days after he stopped serving.

Musk has *declined* to serve on the board. (Musk’s Decision To Not Join Twitter’s Board Signals Potential Major Move He Can Now Make On The Company | The Daily Wire)


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

He's making moves.








Elon Musk Offers To Buy Twitter For More Than $40 Billion


Elon Musk wants to own 100% of Twitter. He has offered to buy Twitter for more than $40 billion. What is Musk's offer to buy Twitter?




dailycaller.com





The board is considering the offer.








Twitter Responds to Elon Musk’s $41B Cash Offer to Buy Entire Company & Protect Free Speech: 'Board of Directors Will Carefully Review the Proposal'


Twitter has responded to Elon Musk after the tech entrepreneur made a staggering $41.39 billion offer to buy the entire company, take it private, and "unlock its potential."




slaynews.com





Musk states in his offer that if it is denied, he will strongly reconsider his position as a shareholder.
The underlying threat there is, "if you say no, I tank your value with a single sell order."

Good move, or bad?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

It might be happening!!!








UPDATE: Musk's Twitter Purchase Is a Done Deal!


UPDATE 3:51 p.m.: Twitter announced Monday afternoon that it has “entered into a definitive agreement to be acquired by an entity wholly owned by Elon Musk, for $54.20 per share in cash in a transacti...




pjmedia.com


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

It is done!








Musk Buys Twitter ⋆ 🔔 The Liberty Daily


If you love the news, check out The Liberty Daily's homepage. Trading on shares of Twitter were halted in anticipation of an announcement from the social media giant. Soon after, it was announced that he had begun the process of buying all Twitter shares ahead of taking the company private...




thelibertydaily.com





On an unrelated note, I have officially joined Twitter.


----------

